# 'I feel just like a newborn baby.'



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)

*Two elderly gentlemen**  from a retirement center were sitting on a bench under a tree when one  turns to the other and says: 'Slim, I'm 83 years old now and I'm just  full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age. How do you feel?'* *
   Slim says, 'I feel just like a newborn baby.'* *
   'Really!? Like a newborn baby!?'* *
   'Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just wet my pants.'*


----------

